# Do i have to c-notch?



## Datsun620Ownr (Jun 30, 2010)

If i drop my Datsun 620 on bags do i have to c-notch the frame?


----------



## Budget Monty (Jul 4, 2010)

That completely depends on how low you want to go. Bags dont really change in anything in the equation, just you desired height when aired out. I would measure how much room you have between your fram and axle now, vs. how much lower you'd like to be able to go.


----------

